# Peter Vardy - Salesman Salary



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi All,

I am thinking of a total career change, and possible moving into car sales. (Have always enjoyed cars, so working with them would help get me motivaited into working again). 

Problem is am use to my Salary in my current job. I know i would need to make sacrifices, but what is the salary like for a Salesman of PV.

Basic without sales:
Average meeting sales targets:

Anyone who can offer any help or advice i would appreciate.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Basic salary will be silly, around £10000 per year. Hit your targets and you could be on really good money but they will want more than their pound of flesh.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Been a few posts on the subject in the recent months, it's a very tough time to go into selling cars, there's always the exception but if the sales guys at the dealership I work for are anything to go by be prepared for the basic pay and small commissions for some considerable time.

Our most savvy and experienced salesman has recently moved on, he's astute enough to suss the current market and realises the only noticeable movement is with cash rich retired customers, so has moved "upmarket" to a Mercedes dealership.

Long boring quiet days working weekends and Bank Holidays, if you can hack that and live on the basic then I see no reason why you shouldn't have a go :thumb:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I have in the past employed people who came from the car sales trade - Peter Vardy in particular........anything from £10 -£16k basic depending on experience.

Can earn £40k -£50k+ if hitting the targets.
1 day off during the week and working most weekends- this tends to be the part that grates most people after a while.

Find out how many sales people the branch has you would be employed at and how many of them are achieving targets and earning well. 
Also location and footfall of the dealership will give an indication of chances of success etc.

Choice of cars to drive home in so make sure you get into a good brand


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Basic Salary when i was looking a year ago at ages 20 was 12k with a OTE £35.

But i know alot of car salesman past and present. from what iv been told its a young mans job its not like it used to be and iv seen this from buying and searching dealers for cars.

You will find that you have huge amount of pressure for hitting targets which is great but when a salesman is selling a car now all they do is fill a form out pass it to the sales manager take you out in the car while the sales manager looks at your application when you get back the salesman will have it on his desk with a price for the car a price for the trade-in and if required a price for finance. 

I found none of the salesman iv spoken to know alot. or seemed very interested maybe my espectations are quite high being a saleman myself or maybe because of my age and the cars i was looking at the thought nothing of it and thought i was a time waster. (funny story there)

What do yo currently do for a living?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£12k a year works out minimum hourly wage for a 38hr week. 

I would not risk taking a job hopeful of commission making ends meet. 

If things go wrong or you end up ill, could you survive on a guaranteed £12k a year?


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

I am currently a Transport Team Manager, but I honestly want to break away from it. I want to be working for "me" if that makes sense.

The way I see it is, I have the experience and knowledge of cars and I would make sure that i new every stat about the cars I was selling and i would know my market.

I am registered on numerous forums so i would be using this as a contact point (with the dealers permission).

I just need to know I can make circa £25k a year. Long days and working weekeneds does not bother me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shorty said:


> I am currently a Transport Team Manager, but I honestly want to break away from it. I want to be working for "me" if that makes sense.


I don't reckon you would last long at the dealership I work for, there's not much of the "working for me" ethic you desire. The sales guys (some very experienced) are at the daily mercy of less than experienced managers, endless pointless meetings with lots of figures and targets drummed into them but as someone has already said if the footfall isn't coming through the doors those figures mean diddly squat.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advise guys, I do appreciate it.

Just at the point in life, where I hate my job, hate who it makes me and want to break out.

The working for me ethic, Was more in terms of, i am responsible for what i earn.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shorty said:


> Thanks for the advise guys, I do appreciate it.
> 
> Just at the point in life, where I hate my job, hate who it makes me and want to break out.
> 
> The working for me ethic, Was more in terms of, i am responsible for what i earn.


Once again, the management dictate to a degree your earning ability within certain dealerships. The bolt ons provide the lucrative components of a commission and as an example the management decided to put up the Superguard package by a massive 30% in our place, the salesmen were furious.

On that note don't have any scruples about selling Superguard or the like for a ridiculous price when we all know in here what a complete rip off it is.

Sorry to sound so negative but best to understand the worst case scenario, Peter Vardy might do things very differently.:thumb:


----------



## GT666 (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw a fleet sales job advertised in s1 jobs I think. I think the basic salary was a bit higher than a normal car salesman.


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

salesmen get about 14k basic the rest is in comition.you only get sunday off.start at 8:30 and finish about 7-8.they are very hard on salesmen you will be expected to cold call people one night a week to buy a car and get grief if you dont get any appointments.i used to work for peter vardy but not in sales.if peter likes you you will getvsome slack if not your gone for the slightest thing.ive seen a salesman sacked for eating a biscuit while walking across the showroom.i would take a long hard look at whats expected before you apply.any questions pn me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

My Brother in Law works in Peters.

I looked at taking a job with them and about 2 years ago it was base 8k plus sales. 

Dont know if this will ave changed though.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

as a escapee from the car sales trade i feel qualified to comment, i spent just over 10 years working for main dealer franchises,vauxhall,renault,citroen,nissan i have worked on a zero basic and high commison for 6 years with one comanany and the most genorous was a 12k basic but the commison levels were poor.

my early years were great fun and the money i earned was obsene for my age at the the time 22 years old earning over 4ok but those days seem to have gone i found i was selling more bolt on ie supagaurds,gap insurance etc etc and more vehicles on a monthly basis but was earning less as each month/year went on and then the red tape with regard to finance packages etc got heavier and heavier where as it took 30-40 mins to sell the car and a hour to go through all the paperwork and disclaimers that you have to get the customer to agree to...thats without all the "handover " paperwork when the customer collects the vehicle.

BUT i must say i miss the buzz of closing a deal and seeing a happy customer collect their new/used car

but dont miss the sloppy standards of car prep ( contract valeters loved me picking fault lol ) workshops letting you down,admin for warrantys etc and working sundays and bank holidays hoping someone will come in or waiting for the phone to ring


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

cossienuts said:


> as a escapee from the car sales trade i feel qualified to comment, i spent just over 10 years working for main dealer franchises,vauxhall,renault,citroen,nissan i have worked on a zero basic and high commison for 6 years with one comanany and the most genorous was a 12k basic but the commison levels were poor.
> 
> my early years were great fun and the money i earned was obsene for my age at the the time 22 years old earning over 4ok but those days seem to have gone i found i was selling more bolt on ie supagaurds,gap insurance etc etc and more vehicles on a monthly basis but was earning less as each month/year went on and then the red tape with regard to finance packages etc got heavier and heavier where as it took 30-40 mins to sell the car and a hour to go through all the paperwork and disclaimers that you have to get the customer to agree to...thats without all the "handover " paperwork when the customer collects the vehicle.
> 
> ...


I currently work for one of those marques you mention, you have summed up the current situation to perfection.


----------

